# I want to see your Golden(s) and.....



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm...I haven't taken any photos recently. I'll have to go look through some old ones.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

We still have several feet of snow...no signs of spring here...BOO HOO!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is old. Christopher dropped my camera, so photos haven't been taken lately. I'm sure everyone is tired of seeing this one by now. I know I am...LOL


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm, that is a great picture.

Since I do not have many flowers or flowering trees around my house this is the best I could do. 

Anyone else have any?


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

You asked for it!!

This was when Tucker was just a few months old 









Here is Tucker a couple months after the picture above in my parents garden.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh man!! Sorry they posted like that!!! :doh:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Madison a few summers ago after a day at the groomers







Oops sorry the pic is sooo big


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

These are from last fall of Bama
He is smelling the lantana and hunting squirrels with Shelby








Bama posing with the flowers.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Heres one of Bailey not too long ago


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

All great shots!


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Spring brought rain.
rain brought mud.
mud brought Savannah Mae.
2 un-happy girls starting spring..


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

Gomez the other day~


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Thanks*

These have been great so far !!! Anymore out there?


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Heres one of Rufus-Havent had nice weather yet to take Spring pictures of Murphy....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy









Sawyer hasn't met a flower yet lol!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*WE CELEBRATE SPRING HERE TOO !!!*
*(Pictures taken last weekend ...)*

_







_

_*AND THIS IS THE NEIGHBOUR'S HOUSE ... SNOW UP TO THE TOP OF HIS FRONT DOOR ENTRANCE ... HE'S BEEN AWAY ... *_

_







_


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Man that is alot of snow. I bet he wont be to happy to come home to that. Pups look like they are having alot of fun.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here's Tilly...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

T&T said:


> *WE CELEBRATE SPRING HERE TOO !!!*
> *(Pictures taken last weekend ...)*
> 
> _
> ...


I just want to say Your Mastiff is Beautiful! I have 2 myself.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kuddles in front of the flowers last month.


----------



## Jakes dad (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is Jake in our backyard.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Meg*

Enough flowers?


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Do poinsettias count ?












This is my favorite of Joe under his tree..













And Sam with some flowers from last year. Don't have any yet this year!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

These didn't turn out the way I wanted LOL...Sienna wasn't cooperating, DH wasn't cooperating LOL (he had to hold the leash and was throwing Sienna treats) It's our front garden, so we couldn't just let Sienna go and she was wound up to be doing something different. DH let me take two shots and said okay, times up!:doh:

So, I took matters into my own hands!!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

No flowers here yet, in fact snow yesterday.

Here's one I posted recently from last fall.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Loving all the pictures and especially the one of Sienna with the tennis balls in front of the flowers.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Loving all the pictures and especially the one of Sienna with the tennis balls in front of the flowers.


Awww, thank you Carol!!! :wavey:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

You all have FLOWERS _AND_ GOLDENS? Amazing! :

I doubt I'll ever get a pic of Griff and flowers - he thinks they are part of his meal plan. :doh: He's so interested when I bring them in the house so I let him sniff them - it's sniff, sniff, CHOMP! :doh:

Beautiful pics everyone!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> You all have FLOWERS _AND_ GOLDENS? Amazing! :
> 
> I doubt I'll ever get a pic of Griff and flowers - he thinks they are part of his meal plan. :doh: He's so interested when I bring them in the house so I let him sniff them - it's sniff, sniff, CHOMP! :doh:
> 
> Beautiful pics everyone!


LOL, that is why Sienna is ON LEASH out front where I have my bulbs etc. and in the backyard, everything is behind chicken wire at the moment:doh:

This weekend when I was planting behind the cover of the chicken wire, she kept coming up to me chomping on some stick or grass, dirt clod etc... then she brought rocks LOL... the funniest part was that it was like she had to SHOW me that she was doing this- LOL.

Look what I'm doing... neener neener neener :


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> You all have FLOWERS _AND_ GOLDENS? Amazing! :
> 
> I doubt I'll ever get a pic of Griff and flowers - he thinks they are part of his meal plan. :doh: He's so interested when I bring them in the house so I let him sniff them - it's sniff, sniff, CHOMP! :doh:
> 
> Beautiful pics everyone!


 
So that's where Tilly learned it from. Griffyn must have been to visit. When I'm outside with her she's nice and gentle as can be just sniffing away. Then I leave her outside for a few minutes and my flowers were all dug up. :no:


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Me and Sammy in the front yard...


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

I didn't even think I needed a cheer up, but these spring photos did it!  Can't wait 'till it looks like that here! it'll be summer by then, but whatever!


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

They are all so wonderful....Thanks for sharing, everybody!

I missed my chance with Molly Sue and the big azalea...we had a late frost and all the flowers were on the ground this am....:doh:


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

the only ones i have with flowers are puppy pictures:

one of my faves








and holden's definitely flashing the camera in this one, ha!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, they are from last summer, but they'll do for now


----------



## Brooklyn's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

This is one of my favorite pictures of Brooklyn from May 2006 when she was still a pup ~ under our dogwood tree no less!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I could probably take one of the girls in the 4 foot high uncut grass. But if they laid down you couldn;t see them. Nephews Gezzzzzz!!!!! ROFL


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Keira taken at about 7 years old


----------

